# TiVo Platform/Channel Lineup Errors



## OzSat

*WEDNESDAY 25th OCTOBER 2006*

Following are details of the current channel line-up errors on TiVo for supported platforms. If anybody knows of any others - or is aware that any of the following have been fixed - then please post a reply *that includes your the first part of your postcode and your platform (ie: OX1 Sky Digital, NW1 NTL ex-C&W, etc.).*

Local issues are not normally listed here - but reports of local issues are welcome and will be investigated. This includes regular terrestrial problems.

*Before you report a problem - it is suggested that you perform a 'daily call' to ensure you have the most up-to-date line-up. Allow around 30 minutes after the call has 'succeeded' before you check in the 'Customised Channels' list for the latest line-up.*

If your preferred platform is not listed - then post as much information as possible here (ie: post code and channel line-up) and it can be investigated. However, you may need to contact TiVo Customer Services regarding set-top-box compatibility.

Please keep the reports in this thread to channel line-up errors and *NOT* programming issues which should be in the TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors thread.

*Sky Digital (Digital Satellite):* :up:

*Freeview/Top Up TV (Digital Terrestrial):* :up:

*NTL Digital (Langley):* :up:

*NTL Digital (Bromley):* :up:

*NTL Digital (Knowsley - ex Telewest):* :up:

*HomeChoice:* :up:

*Note:* Some set-top-boxes allow you to alter the numbering of the channels in its EPG. However, to use the system correctly with TiVo - you must use the default listing and not the cutomised lists.

I have reduced the length of this thread by producing an inactive ARCHIVE: TiVo Channel Lineup Errors thread. This current thread should still be used for outstanding issues!


----------



## OzSat

The new TopUp cut-down schedule version of Eurosport is being worked on and will soon be available on TiVo.

UPDATE: should be available to download from Thursday (late morning).


----------



## Gavin

NTL are adding to the base pack, I don't think this qualifies as a line up error as there already listed, and I don't recall if Tivo differentiates between what pack you have.

The new to base pack are 

UKTV Gold, Living TV, TCM, MTV, VH1, Cartoon Network, Boomerang, Discovery Channel and Discovery Travel & Living


Edited addition: 

These channels currently exist in the family pack, they are not new channels just being shuffled around (probably justifying the last price hike).


----------



## OzSat

Gavin said:


> NTL are adding to the base pack, I don't think this qualifies as a line up error as there already listed, and I don't recall if Tivo differentiates between what pack you have.
> 
> The new to base pack are
> 
> UKTV Gold, Living TV, TCM, MTV, VH1, Cartoon Network, Boomerang, Discovery Channel and Discovery Travel & Living


I'll check


----------



## OzSat

TopUp now updated


----------



## OzSat

The mystery of the disappearing TVEI channel is being investigated.


----------



## Milhouse

Channel: Sky Movies 1/2 (SKYM1 46/SKYM2 45), Sky Cinema 1 (SKYCN1 47), Disney Channel (European) (DISNEY 44)
Postcode: CR0 (Croydon, South London)
Provider: Telewest, Analogue Cable

Telewest dropped the above channels from their analogue service at the end of June (in CR0 at least). No channel updates have been received from TiVo so unless these channels are manually removed from "Channels I receive" my TiVo continues to record SPs as my TiVo is still downloading EPG for these non-existant channels.

Also, UKDrama appears to have disappeared - previously it shaired airtime with UK Style (both on channel 7) but now UK Style seems to be dominating, not sure what's going on here.


----------



## Logan

Homechoice new channels added to lineup 
sw6

8 Hallmark
10 FX
21 abc1
27 paramount 2
44 Discovery home and health
112 National Geographic
199 Biography
306 CBBC
328 Jetix
410 VH1 Classic 
414 VMX Taste
510 CNBC Europe 
730 The Ad Chart


----------



## blindlemon

Postcode : SN16
Channel : More4
Error : Channel is listed as 35 where it should be 13

Also reported by others in the listings errors thread


----------



## OzSat

I get More 4 added - but unlikely to be until Thursday's download.


----------



## cyril

Homechoice added

22 Sci-fi


----------



## shoi

thomson PR10 s/w 2.5.5
sky digital 
more 4 should be on 165 but the program guide goes 164 then 166. the sky remote however does go 164 165 166
this is true for live viewing and for the channel guide


----------



## OzSat

shoi said:


> thomson PR10 s/w 2.5.5
> sky digital
> more 4 should be on 165 but the program guide goes 164 then 166. the sky remote however does go 164 165 166
> this is true for live viewing and for the channel guide


Either you have not selected MORE4 in 'Channels I Receive' - or your TiVo has a database problem.

MORE4 was added to TiVo on the day MORE4 launched.


----------



## shoi

problem solved!

what fooled me (and what i didn't say clearly) was that if I chose channel 165 then tivo tuned to it ok, and told me what was on and everything

Thanks for the help

Steve


----------



## OzSat

In regards to the two Freeview changes - I expected them in today's download.

They are not there - and I don't yet know why.


----------



## Ian_m

I got the TiVo Freeview updates last night (MM -> 32 and MORE4P1 on 31).

Also remember to re-scan you settop box (in may case SetPal just turn off and on and it asks if you want to re-scan).

Also remember to do a full restart of TiVoWeb or else your channels will be wrong/missing.


----------



## =CM=

Freeview's MM move should really have been caught earlier for boxes like setpal which detect it overnight but the move was very underpublicised (and confusing when you consider how recent the major Freeview LCN shakeup was).

Minor oddity for London postcode using analogue (CP) and DTT: I have _(aer) Sky One_ listed on 46, _(aer) BBC3_ on 50 and _(aer) BBC4_ on 52. No such channels exist via the aerial. Tivo has only ever known OnDodgy/Freeview/Crystal Palace.


----------



## OzSat

=CM= said:


> Minor oddity for London postcode using analogue (CP) and DTT: I have _(aer) Sky One_ listed on 46, _(aer) BBC3_ on 50 and _(aer) BBC4_ on 52. No such channels exist via the aerial. Tivo has only ever known OnDodgy/Freeview/Crystal Palace.


The analogue channels are not just for the main transmitter - but also for any overlaps from other transmitters and possible cable distribution networks.


----------



## Ian_m

=CM= said:


> Freeview's MM move should really have been caught earlier for boxes like setpal which detect it overnight but the move was very underpublicised (and confusing when you consider how recent the major Freeview LCN shakeup was).


Whoops forgot to say I have the Autoscan off on my SetPal as I got fed up with it scanning half way through a TiVo'ed programme recorded in the middle of the night.


----------



## =CM=

ozsat said:


> The analogue channels are not just for the main transmitter - but also for any overlaps from other transmitters and possible cable distribution networks.


 Still would not explain entries for Skyone/BBC3/BBC4 from analogue aerial. BBC1/2/ITV/C4/C5 are surely the only _aer_ stations? Otherwise they'd be listed as _cab_ channels. Unless you're saying some people get Skyone in London on some distrib net on ch. 46?


----------



## AMc

=CM= if you have cable you can direct tune to some channels over RF.
There are unencrypted RF channels on my TeleWest Digital feed but I don't have it directly connected to the TV. If your postcode overlaps a cable area you will find these references in your lineup.


----------



## OzSat

CAB channels are cable channel via set-top-box - AER channels are channels fed by RF lead from terrestrial transmitter or cable.

TiVo does not hold a record for every post code - but blocks of post codes.

For the record, 046 is Sky One's RF signal on Westminster cable.


----------



## =CM=

ozsat, thanks for the explaination. I thought the mystery ch46 was an error. The local excuse of a cable service (I once subscribed to pre-Tivo) has offset channels for the main 4 but no extras such as RF Skyone (well, it did but on VHF...)


----------



## cwaring

Looks like TW have sneaked a new channel in without telling anyone. No, not ITV4 or Sky 2 or Sky 3, unfortunately  However, it may be of interest to someone 

South Asia World is now on Channel 820. It is currently available in all packages though I don't know if this it permanent or not.


----------



## scoopuk

The new flextech channel PLAYER has arrived for Telewest users, but it is wrongly listed on Tivo as channel 152, it should be 154.


----------



## csteinle

While Cartoon Network +1 has been shutdown and replaced by Boomerang +1 on Telewest Digital, it's been given a new channel number. It is on 731, not 705 as TiVo has it.


----------



## csteinle

Telewest Digital has the London/English variations of BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, Ch4 and Five on 851-855 in all areas.


----------



## OzSat

Re Telewest: Boomerang should fix on Wednesday - others on Thursday


----------



## cwaring

csteinle said:


> Telewest Digital has the London/English variations of BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, Ch4 and Five on 851-855 in all areas.


This is correct. They are the 'Audio Described' versions of these channels. I think they're really just for "testing" purposes at the moment, but not 100% certain


----------



## csteinle

It's been a very long test if that's the case.


----------



## cwaring

Just telling you what I know  I do wonder why they haven't launched them on the correct channels yet. I might try and find out.


----------



## OzSat

AD is only on London channels on D-Sat.


----------



## cwaring

Ahh. That'll be it then


----------



## cwaring

I have heard that ITV4 will launch on Telewest today. Are Tivo aware of this, Oz?


----------



## OzSat

TW are not too good at providing info in advance - so no


----------



## cwaring

Well, I can confirm that is _is_ there so perhaps you could sort it out?


----------



## OzSat

On Telewest, ITV4 will appear on TiVo in Saturday's download and CITV on Sunday.


----------



## cwaring

Disney's new channel, _Cinemagic_, has launched today on ntl:Telewest on Channel 728. At the same time, the original _Disney Channel_ (724) has been "downgraded" to a standard channel and is now available on the top, Supreme, Pack on TW.

You can read the full Press Release here

Ozsat. I assume Tivo will make the required changes asap? If they didn't know before, they do now 

Edit1 to add: Of course, they only need to add Cinemagic. All NTL:TW Tivo users can just add the original DC to their "CIR" 

Edit2: Seems I mis-read the Press Release. It's on the top package only. Sorry!


----------



## OzSat

TW and NTL will be updated on Saturday's download.

Interesting that cable has lost the +1 channel - which Sky retains as Cinemagic+1


----------



## AMc

Not that interesting - we're still down 2/3 FilmFour channels on Telewest


----------



## cwaring

Not to worry, they're going 'free' in April anyway


----------



## blackadder

Postcode: NG13
Provider: NTL Analogue

Channel 19 is now Disney Cinemagic


----------



## OzSat

Due to timing issues - Vectone channels will drop off TiVo today and come back tomorrow - after there few days leave from Sky.


----------



## dermiestv

Hi, 

More4 data at Channel 142 is still missing on Tivo for Sky Digital RoI settings.

thanks


----------



## manolan

As of this morning, More4+1 seems to have been removed from my Freeview line-up, but the Radio Times says it is still there.


----------



## OzSat

I would tend to trust TiVo - what does your Freeview box show you? 



manolan said:


> As of this morning, More4+1 seems to have been removed from my Freeview line-up, but the Radio Times says it is still there.


----------



## dallardice

More4+1 apparently removed from Freeview to make way for live BB streaming.


----------



## Richardr

and then FilmFour once Big Brother is over.

Of course with a TIVO (or similar) a plus one hour channel isn't necessary


----------



## kitschcamp

Yeah it is, to deal with clashes.


----------



## OzSat

Crime has gone in on Sky on wrong number - TiVo will be correct by Wednesday


----------



## OzSat

all platforms should be up to date


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview (via Sandy Heath)

Film 4 is due to start on channel 31 Sunday but no sign of any line-up change or PG details appearing on TiVo yet. Last update was early this a.m. I've set an auto-record title wish list for _ Lost In Translation_ just in case....


----------



## OzSat

AENG said:


> SG17
> Freeview (via Sandy Heath)
> 
> Film 4 is due to start on channel 31 Sunday but no sign of any line-up change or PG details appearing on TiVo yet. Last update was early this a.m. I've set an auto-record title wish list for _ Lost In Translation_ just in case....


It should be in Thursday mornings download.


----------



## mccg

ntl reshuffle on 6th September:
http://www.ntlworld.com/microsites/tvradio/newchannelnumbers/

I assume TiVo are aware of this, and will deal with it for us....

All channels will be 3 digits (which is a shame, as I find 3 digit channel changes are much less reliable than 1 or 2 digit ones)


----------



## OzSat

Yes - although a couple of channels still have queries - but 99% are OK.


----------



## OzSat

Feel free to discuss the NTL/Telewest renumbering in NTL / Telewest - channel renumbering


----------



## cwaring

The good news: Telewest has added FX to it's line-up.
The bad news: It's only available on the top package 

Are Tivo aware, oz?


----------



## OzSat

It's in tonight's update.


----------



## cwaring

I shoulda known


----------



## OzSat

Five US and Five Life will be added to Sky on Thursday on both TiVo and Sky - but Five Life changed number today - so for one day it will be on the wroing number on TiVo.

There are no programmes until Sunday anyway - so its not a problem - and SPs can be set on the wrong number.


----------



## simon

My TiVo now thinks that FilmFour is on ch 29 (actually uktv food) and E4P1 is 30 (actually ITV4) and a few others around that. What can I do to fix this?

I am in the Ulster TV region, with Freeview

Thanks

Simon

edit: to add info on my region


----------



## cwaring

simon said:


> What can I do to fix this?


To be blunt, a forum search would have helped 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320111


----------



## simon

cwaring said:


> To be blunt, a forum search would have helped
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320111


  You'd think I'd never been to a forum before.

Thanks for the pointer!

s.


----------



## Jasp

simon said:


> My TiVo now thinks that FilmFour is on ch 29 (actually uktv food) and E4P1 is 30 (actually ITV4) and a few others around that. What can I do to fix this?


Mine has started doing the same recently. Arghhh.

I missed programmes because of this. :'(


----------



## OzSat

UKTV Food closed on DTT and no longer exists on DTT.

On 4th October - the following moved on Freeview:

E4+1 from 32 to 30
ITV Play from 35 to 31
Film 4 from 31 to 29
ITV 4 from 30 to 28
Quizcall from 36 to 32
Five Life was added channel 36
Five US was added channel 35 

TiVo is correct - but set-top-boxes need updating.


----------



## Jasp

ozsat said:


> TiVo is correct - but set-top-boxes need updating.


That's what I thought when it happened. I did a rescan on my freeview box and nothing changed.

I'll try again :|

Edit: Okay.. Now it's changed  Thanks


----------



## OzSat

Some confusion over the numbers of Five Life and Five US on cable.

TiVo was advised by NTL that they will be on 148 and 149 - while Five advised them it would be 185 and 186. Telewest wouldn't confirm a launch for their platform at all while Five said the launch will take place on the launch date for both platforms.

This morning, Five Life as been added to NTL 149 and is also now on TiVo. Five US is due to tomorrow on 148 (and will also appear then on TiVo).

But on TW, Five US (which launches tomorrow) has been added to 185 today while Five Life which launches today has not appeared yet.

TiVo is adding them to 148/149 on TW - in line with their common numbering system released by both NTL and TW  

TW will be corrected on TiVo in due course - but will not be seen until Wednesday.

I personally would have expected NTL and TW to have been the same - so one or other is likely to move.


----------



## ...coolstream

Thanks for the update, ozsat.

Just checked and indeed, just 185 is showing on the TW box.

There is no mention of either of the 'fives' on my Tivo as yet.

I also noticed that Sky Three is not listed on either TW or Tivo. Checking the TW site, it looks as if Sky Three is not carried. Is this right?


----------



## cwaring

...coolstream said:


> I also noticed that Sky Three is not listed on either TW or Tivo. Checking the TW site, it looks as if Sky Three is not carried. Is this right?


Correct.


----------



## OzSat

...coolstream said:


> Thanks for the update, ozsat.
> 
> Just checked and indeed, just 185 is showing on the TW box.
> 
> There is no mention of either of the 'fives' on my Tivo as yet.
> 
> I also noticed that Sky Three is not listed on either TW or Tivo. Checking the TW site, it looks as if Sky Three is not carried. Is this right?


You'll need a daily called timed at after 1am this morning to be up to date.


----------



## ...coolstream

Another forced call is still showing those channels on 148 and 149 on the Tivo, so I guess I'll have to wait until Wednesday as you originally suggested.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> But on TW, Five US (which launches tomorrow) has been added to 185 today while Five Life which launches today has not appeared yet.


Just an FYI. That was (of course) a mistake. Someone switched the wrong channel on. The error was corrected by mid-afternoon.


----------



## OzSat

NTL have now moved the 'Five' channels to 185/186 - so both TW and NTL will now be fixed in Wednesday's update.


----------



## RWILTS

Thanks for the last, answers my problem. Will wait till wednesday.


----------



## ...coolstream

ozsat said:


> NTL have now moved the 'Five' channels to 185/186 - so both TW and NTL will now be fixed in Wednesday's update.


Thanks for the information. All is now resolved.

*Subject: A lineup change has occurred 
From: The TiVo Service 
Date: Wed 18th Oct 2006 
Expire: Wed 1st Nov 2006 
The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.

Moved:
From 148 to 185 FIVEUS
From 149 to 186 FIVELIF *


----------



## OzSat

Red Hot Climax has been removed from Sky line-up by mistake - should only have been NTL.

Will be re-added during week.


----------



## jonphil

Lost series 3 has not yet been added to the lineup for Skyone.
Guide data showing up until the 25th Nov, but only the special recap episode is being listed in Tivo. The series should be listed as being a week after.
Is the problem down to Adventure One having 'Lost' which is a totally different program?


----------



## JudyB

jonphil said:


> Lost series 3 has not yet been added to the lineup for Skyone.
> Guide data showing up until the 25th Nov, but only the special recap episode is being listed in Tivo. The series should be listed as being a week after.
> Is the problem down to Adventure One having 'Lost' which is a totally different program?


This is probably due to the fact that Sky haven't actually announced the start date yet! Last week their forum promised an announcement on the 6th (today), but I just checked and there is no sign of one yet. If you check Sky's listings there are various "TBA" slots for the week of the 18th, but that is all.


----------



## ...coolstream

Is it true that Film Four+1 is going to Freeview on November 16th? ...and if so, is there any word of this being changed on the lineups?


----------



## OzSat

Whatever channel replaces Quizcall will be added to the TiVo line-up - but not before it happens.


----------



## OzSat

Some techinal problems have meant this week's new channels have not yet appeared on Sky or Freeview.

Hopefully, all should be OK in Friday morning's download.


----------



## ...coolstream

Film4+1 now showing on my Freeview box (32)...

Also, BBC Parliament is now fullscreen on Freeview (81), but you have to do a rescan to get it to change from its former freeview smallscreen.


----------



## OzSat

Can anybody confirm if there daily call today on the Freeview platform has added Film4+1 to their TiVo (and deleted Quizcall)?


----------



## RichardJH

Mine updated on this mornings call 03:34 17/11/2006


----------



## worm

Checking through TiVoWeb from work (oh such a showoff...), I find.....

Not updated.

but my call was done at 2:40am. I will force another and see what happens.


----------



## OzSat

RichardJH said:


> Mine updated on this mornings call 03:34 17/11/2006


That's good - I wondered if there were still problems which meant Film4+1 was not added (I don't have a Freeview setup TiVo here).

I think TiVoWeb does not report correctly - I heard that before.


----------



## worm

Confirmed after forced call.

Subject: A lineup change has occurred 
From: The TiVo Service 
Date: Fri 17th Nov 2006 
Expire: Fri 1st Dec 2006 
The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.

Added:
32 FILM41
Deleted:
32 QUIZCAL


----------



## OzSat

That's good


----------



## RichardJH

Just checked my Tivoweb and although FF+1 (32) appeared in channel grid no info was showing in the whats on module. Full restart sorted that out.


----------



## jonv

NTL Cable - SG2
Motors TV - 19/11/06 - 12:00am 
TiVo lists 3 hours of Nascar but they are showing Sidecar racing season review


----------



## atari_addict

Both Thane shopping channels on 748 and 749 have been removed from TiVo's lineup, as reported by its email.

However, ntl are still transmitting these two channels.

Area is Watford, Herts, and no, I don't watch the shopping channels (often)


----------



## Coupland

Oszat - my postcode is M1 / Sky - could my recently reported 'Could not find your lineup!' messages (daily) be connected to this? Or is this my setup issue alone?


----------



## OzSat

atari_addict said:


> Both Thane shopping channels on 748 and 749 have been removed from TiVo's lineup, as reported by its email.
> 
> However, ntl are still transmitting these two channels.
> 
> Area is Watford, Herts, and no, I don't watch the shopping channels (often)


TiVo removed them too soon - check again tomorrow


----------



## OzSat

Coupland said:


> Oszat - my postcode is M1 / Sky - could my recently reported 'Could not find your lineup!' messages (daily) be connected to this? Or is this my setup issue alone?


I can't see any problem with the M1 postcode - have to tried re-running guided setup?


----------



## cwaring

When I moved from Freeview back to Cable (specifically NTL) I think I must have chosen a wrong setting somwhere as my Tivo now thinks that I'm in the 'Central' ITV region when I'm actually still in the 'Yorkshire' region (ie I get "Calendar" from central Leeds).

I seem to recall that there was more than one NTL line-up to choose (Langley or Bromley or something?) so I guess I chose the wrong one but I don't remember which I picked. Which one _should_ I have selected.

It's not that much of a problem as I never record any 'local' ITV programmes anyway (not that there are many these days ) but I thought I might re-run GS at some point just to sort it out.

Thanks,


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> When I moved from Freeview back to Cable (specifically NTL) I think I must have chosen a wrong setting somwhere as my Tivo now thinks that I'm in the 'Central' ITV region when I'm actually still in the 'Yorkshire' region (ie I get "Calendar" from central Leeds).
> 
> I seem to recall that there was more than one NTL line-up to choose (Langley or Bromley or something?) so I guess I chose the wrong one but I don't remember which I picked. Which one _should_ I have selected.
> 
> It's not that much of a problem as I never record any 'local' ITV programmes anyway (not that there are many these days ) but I thought I might re-run GS at some point just to sort it out.


The NTL areas are very odd. A relative of mine living in Pimlico, London has to pick NTL Lewisham for the right digital cable lineup on Tivo and not NTL Westminster. which you might expect to be a more appropriate geographic match.


----------



## av guy

hi all,

I have been through the thread, but no help. Can anyone please help?

I don't have the correct line up for ITV or BBC1, I live in the KA1 area of Scotland, what do I do to get the correct tv listings. I tried to record Bryan Ferry the other night on BBC1 but the times were out.  SORRY I am using SKY DIGITAL!

Ian


----------



## methers

BBC News 24 has moved to channel 601 on Virgin Media (from channel 610).

London SE3, Virgin Media CATV, ex-NTL Bromley


----------



## cwaring

Confirmed. Same here. Also, my Tivo tells me that it's removed Discovery Kids (721 DKIDS) from my line-up, but the channel is still there  (I don't get the channel myself but thought it worthy of mention as a heads-up anyway.)


----------



## RichardJH

Middlesex/West London. BBC News24 still on 610. Channel 721 (was DiscKids) now has a VM channel no longer available page showing


----------



## Pete77

methers said:


> BBC News 24 has moved to channel 601 on Virgin Media (from channel 610).
> 
> London SE3, Virgin Media CATV, ex-NTL Bromley


That makes it look like the loss of the Sky channels is actually permanent then if Virgin has already so quickly decided to promote the BBC News 24 service to 601.

I expect we will soon here of the launch of Virgin One and equally exciting American series that Virgin has lined up the rights to show and that Sky doesn't have the rights to.


----------



## cwaring

RichardJH said:


> Channel 721 (was DiscKids) now has a VM channel no longer available page showing


Interesting. I wasn't aware that that channel was affected by this spat  Will have to check that out with VM themselves.


----------



## OzSat

The BBC News 24 move was pre-scheduled and was due on 2nd March. It was in the TiVo list before the Sky announcement.

The Sky channels will remain on TiVo for a few days - just in case. If they are removed then all SPs will be lost.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The BBC News 24 move was pre-scheduled and was due on 2nd March. It was in the TiVo list before the Sky announcement.


Seems more than a coincidence if you ask me. Can I take it that Sky News was on 601 previously? If so what channel number has blank screen Sky News now been assigned to?

I suppose Sky will now be more keen than ever to take their three channels off Freeview so Virgin customers can't get two thirds of what they have lost by that means.


----------



## RichardJH

On my setup SkyNews has always been on 602 never had anything on 601.

The Discovery Kids thing is totally seperate from the VM/Sky dispute. I believe Discovery is altering and renaming some of its channels.


----------



## cwaring

Indeed it is. Here's the details:

- Discovery Kids has been withdrawn from the UK
- Discovery Wings has been re-named to Discovery Turbo
- Adventure One has been re-named to National Geographic Wild.

http://www.c21media.net:80/news/detail.asp?area=1&article=34301


----------



## RichardJH

Well done Carl I knew I wasn't dreaming


----------



## RichardJH

> The BBC News 24 move was pre-scheduled and was due on 2nd March.


New Tivo message has moved BBC News 24 from 610 to 601 BUT on cable it is still on 610 with 601 being an incorrect channel. Who is wrong ?


----------



## ...coolstream

RichardJH said:


> New Tivo message has moved BBC News 24 from 610 to 601 BUT on cable it is still on 610 with 601 being an incorrect channel. Who is wrong ?


It's not the first time I have seen similar changes being reported by tivo and the cable provider taking an extra day to play catch up.

But as it stands, we are now down on SkyNews and cannot access News24 via the tivo remote.

I'd much rather have had the tivo temporarily disable the sky channels to be frank


----------



## RichardJH

> I'd much rather have had the tivo temporarily disable the sky channels to be frank


Tivo hasn't done anything to the Sky channels because the EPG is still there. The decision to remove them from channels you recieve and deletion of any SPs is yours.

The change of BBC News 24 channel number may be a mistake I'm sure Ozsat will advise us


----------



## RichardJH

Just got off the phone with VM customer services and have been told that BBC News 24 will be going to 601 but couldn't give me an exact date and time.

This sort of thing has happened before where Tivo and/or the digital platform be it Sky or cable have not synced there changes.


----------



## cwaring

It's already there for me. Must be a regional thing


----------



## RichardJH

> It's already there for me


Carl do you mean it is showing as 601 on the Tivo AND goes to 601 on your cable box


----------



## ...coolstream

RichardJH said:


> Tivo hasn't done anything to the Sky channels because the EPG is still there. The decision to remove them from channels you recieve and deletion of any SPs is yours.
> 
> The change of BBC News 24 channel number may be a mistake I'm sure Ozsat will advise us


Technically though I don't receive those stations anymore.

The reason I bring this up is that I am under the assumption that if the channels are no longer received, the SP will be cancelled, or does it not work that way?


----------



## RichardJH

As I understand it if the platform includes a channel that you have deselected as not recieved probably because of changing your TV package then if you still have a SP or Wishlist listed which looks to that channel Tivo will try to change to that channel. Then it is possible that you could get an onscreen message needing a press OK to remove it.

If the channel is removed totally from the platform then I believe the SP is either removed or becomes ineffective.


----------



## ColinYounger

RichardJH said:


> showing as 601 on the Tivo AND goes to 601 on your cable box


Yes for me.


----------



## OzSat

My BBC News 24 moved to 601 today


----------



## RichardJH

Thanks Colin. 

I guess I will have to wait for it to change in my area. The only thing I record of that channel is Click so I have set that to record with the V+   

BTW have you decided on getting the V+ yet.

Up to now I have been very pleased with the V+ and depending on how it performs over the next week or so I may release it from the constraints of having a Tivo attached to it and revert that Tivo back to Freeview. I won't lose the benefits of the Tivo EPG because I have full cable lineup seperately on that one


----------



## ...coolstream

RichardJH said:


> As I understand it if the platform includes a channel that you have deselected as not recieved probably because of changing your TV package then if you still have a SP or Wishlist listed which looks to that channel Tivo will try to change to that channel. Then it is possible that you could get an onscreen message needing a press OK to remove it.
> 
> If the channel is removed totally from the platform then I believe the SP is either removed or becomes ineffective.


Thanks, that's the way I understand it too.

In the hope that one day the Sky channels might return (and primarily for users who have several SPs on Sky), might it be fair to request that these channels be removed from the cable package list in tivo temporarily?


----------



## OzSat

If you still have BBC News on 610 - does rebooting the Virgin box help?


----------



## RichardJH

> If you still have BBC News on 610 - does rebooting the Virgin box help?


No. I have rebooted both a standard cable box and a V+ box and still BBC News24 on 610.


----------



## ...coolstream

I don't know if my request was granted or it was scheduled to happen anyway. This morning tivo gave me a message that the three Sky channels have been removed and 120 is now VM VOD (as previously reported).

The Sky SP scheduled progs have been removed from 'todo' *AND* SP lists (good thing I made a backup yesterday!)

So, if the Sky channels ever reappear, it means that we'll have to restore any SPs we had on those channels.

With regards to News24, my local area still has it on 610 even after resetting the VM box. It's definitely a local issue because the EPG guide is still the old telewest blue one too.


----------



## cwaring

RichardJH said:


> Carl do you mean it is showing as 601 on the Tivo AND goes to 601 on your cable box


Yes.

(Sorry for delayed response. Been away.)


----------



## maxwells_daemon

I got this worrying message yesterday



> From: The TiVo Service
> Date: Sat 3rd Mar 2007
> 
> The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.
> 
> Added:
> 120 VMIC
> Deleted:
> 120 SKYONE
> 121 SKYTWO
> 288 SKYTRVD
> 289 STRAVX
> 517 SKYSPN
> 602 SKYNEWS
> 
> ... If any channels were removed, the scheduled recordings on those channels have been deleted.


I had hoped they wouldn't do that, as I don't want to lose all my Season Passes on those channels - and I'm still hoping that Sky and Virgin make up (or am I being too optimistic?).

I was pleasantly surprised to see that all those channels are still there and have schedule information. All the SPs I can remember are still there too. Any ideas what's going on?

As a precaution, I now made a backup of my Season Passes with TivoWebPlus, though I don't know how easy it will be to restore just the Sky SPs if they are removed later.

Tim.

[VirginMedia (ex-NTL) cable, OX4]


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. I don't think you can 'restore' just some SPs. I'm actually not really missing Sky One all that much


----------



## b166er

Warning about Life On Mars. I have a SP for LOM on BBC4 which has a higher priority than the SP for LOM that I have on BBC1. I assume I'll always be getting the BBC4 recording because the BBC1 episode will always be seen as a repeat.

Today I noticed that the BBC1 SP is scheduled to record (the repeat IRA episode) but the BBC4 SP wasn't planning to do anything. Unfortunately I fixed it (by deleting my BBC1 SP) before I figured out why.

Just a warning, if you have SP's for both channels, check 'em out. They might not be doing what you expect tonight.


----------



## AMc

FWIW BBC.co.uk seem to think that BBC1 will be showing
Episode 3/8. A bomb warning is reported and A-Division go on red alert, 1973 style. Sam questions the assumption that it's the IRA and must persuade colleagues to earn the trust of the Irish community. [AD,S] 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listings/index.shtml?service_id=4223

And BBCFour will be showing 
Episode 2/8. Series 2. A spate of armed robberies lead Manchester's CID unit to prison to interview notorious safe-cracker Dickie Fingers, but a dangerous gang are desperate to get a hold of him first. [AD,S]
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/listin...6_2200_4544_4168_60&day=today&service_id=4544

So if you've been recording BBC4 and BBC1 from the beginning there is nothing to see this week. What actually happens is anyone's guess - I'm recording BBC4 as there is nothing conflicting and it's more likely to be a new episode as BBC1 didn't show Life on Mars last week.


----------



## b166er

Well that's interesting. Digiguide and TiVo think it's episode 4. Having seen #3 already I'll just leave my recording for BBC4 and it'll either be new or not. I think the football last week messed things up.


----------



## Pete77

At least my complaint emailed directly to the Producer and Director of the program and also to the Controller of BBC1 during the last series about there being no repeat showing of this program on either BBC3 or BBC4 seems to have borne some fruit.

The only repeats during the last series were those for the deaf with signing that happened in the middle of the night on BBC1 several weeks after original transmission.


----------



## cwaring

Yeah, the footy last week really screwed things up. As I understand it, instead of BBC4 showing the next episode, I think they're supposed to now be showing the last (or current) episode.

Not 100% sure


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Yeah, the footy last week really screwed things up. As I understand it, instead of BBC4 showing the next episode, I think they're supposed to now be showing the last (or current) episode.
> 
> Not 100% sure


I only seem to have one episode recorded by my Tivo from this series.   :down:


----------



## cwaring

That's not your Tivo's fault. Mine's recorded them all so far


----------



## b166er

So, we got Ep 3 on BBC1 and Ep 2 on BBC4.

Instead of seeing "next week's episode" on BBC4 we get "last week's episode".

It was amusing the announcer saying "so, in case you missed it, here's last week's episode" .... there was no episode last week coz of the football.

No idea how it'll be next week. Both channels have shown all 3 episodes.


----------



## cwaring

Well it's now officially 'catch-up' on BBC4: http://www.bbc.co.uk/lifeonmars/series2/


----------



## Pete77

b166er said:


> It was amusing the announcer saying "so, in case you missed it, here's last week's episode" .... there was no episode last week coz of the football.


Why can't the BBC have episode titles in their data like everyone else do. You would have thought they would have been a leading light and not a laggard on this kind of thing. All the BBC1 and the BBC4 episodes of Life on Mars have is just UNKNOWN. At least for Top Gear we do get a date as the episode name. Also why do my Upcoming Showings for Life on Mars on BBC1 in TivoWeb for March 13th show episodes for all 12 English regions and not just BBC1LDN as it should do? I note that there are no regions in Scotland or Wales listed though. Why exactly is this?

Some of you with strong views on the Life on Mars scheduling fiasco might care to email the Controller of BBC One - Peter Fincham -

[email protected]

See www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/biographies/biogs/controllers/peterfincham.shtml

And the Controller of BBC Four Janice Hadlow -

[email protected]

www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/biographies/biogs/controllers/janicehadlow.shtml


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Some of you with strong views on the Life on Mars scheduling fiasco ...


Fiasco? I think that's over-stating it; a lot! So they changed it from a "preview" to a "catch-up". Big deal 

And before you get on your high-horse, I totally respect your right to your opinion, but just happen to disagree


----------



## Pete77

It would be nice if the BBC could at least be consistent about using proper Episode titles in all their EPG data. For instance Doctor Who had proper named episode titles for each episode as my Tracker history shows but two other major BBC series, Life on Mars and Top Gear, do not. Or is this lack of consistency in providing episode titles not down to the BBC at all but down to Tribune treating different series differently for data?

I suspect it is possibly connected with whether the program was made in house at the BBC (as Doctor Who was) or whether it is made externally under contract by a third party company for the BBC, as both Life on Mars and Doctor Who are. It appears that many of these third party companies simply don't bother to provide episode name data to some BBC databases and that the BBC is then too lazy to add the missing episode titles and correct plot subsequently itself.

As to Life on Mars I think the policy of allowing a week's advance showing of a very popular series on a channel many people still cannot watch is very suspect indeed. What on earth do TV Critics do in this kind of situation. Do they write up on the new Life on Mars episodes on the day it first comes out on BBC4 (so upsetting all the BBC1 viewers with no BBC4 access) or do they wait for the program to be shown on BBC1 a week later to write their reviews, purely so as to not upset readers who cannot yet access BBC4. Using BBC4 for a repeat showing is surely still a much safer option.


----------



## cwaring

Just to clairfy one point. As far as I know, "Dr Who" is actually an 'in-house' production of BBC Wales. So that's that theory kinda blown


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Just to clairfy one point. As far as I know, "Dr Who" is actually an 'in-house' production of BBC Wales. So that's that theory kinda blown


No it conforms perfectly with my stated theory in the above post contrasting "in-house" made Dr Who with "out of house" Life on Mars and Top Gear. That is in house made programs have proper episode titles and out of house programs don't and either have only UNKNOWN or just the date of first transmission.


----------



## ColinYounger

Prime Minister's Questions on BBCPARL always has the same original air date - Wed 8th Nov 2006, which means that TiVo cannot just pick up the new live 'episode'.

Episode Title	
Episode Description	Coverage of proceedings from the House of Commons.
Episode Number	
Duration	0:30
Original Air Date	Wed 8th Nov 2006
Genres	News, Public Affairs, Politics
Type	Series
Channel	612 BBCPARL
Showing Date	Wed 7th Mar 12:00


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Prime Minister's Questions on BBCPARL always has the same original air date - Wed 8th Nov 2006, which means that TiVo cannot just pick up the new live 'episode'.
> 
> Episode Title
> Episode Description	Coverage of proceedings from the House of Commons.
> Episode Number
> Duration	0:30
> Original Air Date	Wed 8th Nov 2006
> Genres	News, Public Affairs, Politics
> Type	Series
> Channel	612 BBCPARL
> Showing Date	Wed 7th Mar 12:00


Colin,

I'm heartened to hear of an apparent techie such as yourself recording this program. It is to my shame that I do not currently do so.

Have you tried emailing [email protected] to point this out to them and see what reply you get?


----------



## cwaring

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a43847/current-tv-launches-in-the-uk.html
http://uk.current.tv/

Now on Sky (229) and VM (155).


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a43847/current-tv-launches-in-the-uk.html
> http://uk.current.tv/
> 
> Now on Sky (229) and VM (155).


Unfortunately its not a Freesat channel and requires some form of Pay Sky subscription to be received.


----------



## RichardJH

Virgin Media Ex Telewest.

Tivo have deleted 312 Performance. It is still on the VM lineup
411 Sky Cinema 1 deleted by Tivo but still on VM lineup. Renamed Sky Premiere
412 Sky Cinema 2 deleted by Tivo but still on VM lineup. Renamed Sky Premiere +1.


----------



## OzSat

Sky Cinemas have been closed by Sky - you should have new channels on 411/412 moved from elsewhere.

If they are not in 'channels I receive' then please PM postcode.


----------



## cwaring

Just FYI, my (xNTL) VM Tivo has the following changes today:

Added:
406 SKYM10
Deleted:
411 SKYCN1
412 SKYCN2
Moved:
From 401 to 411 SKYM1
From 402 to 412 SKYM2
From 403 to 401 SKYM3
From 404 to 402 SKYM4
From 405 to 403 SKYM5
From 406 to 408 SKYM6
From 407 to 404 SKYM7
From 408 to 405 SKYM8
From 409 to 407 SKYM9

(PS. Gotta love Tivoweb )


----------



## OzSat

Sound right - checking Performance as it seems it is being removed anyday


----------



## GaryTheGolfer

CO3 Postcode
VM (Ex NTL)
Digital Cable
Tivo Lifetime

UKTV Food +1 Hour on Channel 261 is missing from Tivo Listing. (UKTV Food is correctly listed as Ch 260).

I think there are probably a couple of others missing:
UKTV History +1 (Ch 204?)
UKTV Documentary + 1 (Ch 209?)

Probably not very high on anyone's priorities !!


----------



## OzSat

GaryTheGolfer said:


> CO3 Postcode
> VM (Ex NTL)
> Digital Cable
> Tivo Lifetime
> 
> UKTV Food +1 Hour on Channel 261 is missing from Tivo Listing. (UKTV Food is correctly listed as Ch 260).
> 
> I think there are probably a couple of others missing:
> UKTV History +1 (Ch 204?)
> UKTV Documentary + 1 (Ch 209?)
> 
> Probably not very high on anyone's priorities !!


These channels are only testing and will be added once VM confirm their launch.


----------



## cwaring

Bah! They would be channels I don't watch. I suppose I shouldn't be surprised; they are their own channels, after all  What about the ITV+1's


----------



## mesaka

Sky digital
Tivo Lifetime

Much to the annoyance of my children a season pass for "the magic school bus" on POP keeps picking up "super mario brothers". I assume the two series have been assigned the same code?


----------



## cwaring

As per this thread, there seems to have been a muck*-up with Five Life on Freeview and VM. Don't know about Sky.

*Of course it censored what I originally put


----------



## kitschcamp

Yeah, same in SkyLand:



> The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.
> 
> Deleted:
> 209 FIVELIF


----------



## OzSat

It should reappear tonight - I'm told.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> It should reappear tonight - I'm told.


But we will still manually have to select it again in Channels I Receive?

What about any SPs or Thumbs that may have existed for the channel?

And what explanation has been offered by Tribune for making this rather monumental cockup on a reasonably mainstream channel.


----------



## cwaring

Oh here we go again. It's called a mistake Pete. They do happen. For example, I know someone who made a 'mistake' with an Ebay purchase recently 

Don't get your panties in a knot!


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Oh here we go again. It's called a mistake Pete. They do happen. For example, I know someone who made a 'mistake' with an Ebay purchase recently


No the mistake was made by the people who tried to sell a blatantly defective Tivo to me on the basis that there was no reason to think that it was not working.

They will come to realise their mistake during the course of the current PayPal investigation.

And does the making of one mistake justify the making of another one? It seems that in your book it probably does?


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> But we will still manually have to select it again in Channels I Receive?
> 
> What about any SPs or Thumbs that may have existed for the channel?
> 
> And what explanation has been offered by Tribune for making this rather monumental cockup on a reasonably mainstream channel.


Nothing less than a public apology will do, under the circumstances. Heads should roll.

(To answer the question, you'll need to re-select it in Channels I Receive, but SPs should survive; you can't thumb a channel)


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

An apology is too good for 'em. Nothing less than the person responsible being publicly outed and their hands being chopped of live on AlJazeera will do.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Pete77

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> An apology is too good for 'em. Nothing less than the person responsible being publicly outed and their hands being chopped of live on AlJazeera will do.


Well I have to say you gave me a good belly laugh there Rob, whether intentionally or not.

I suspect that almost every time a Tivo owner misses a program due to an error in Tribune's data and/or especially due to a failure to use existing SP series identities for a new series of the same program on the same channel there will be Tivo owners out there hoping for precisely what you suggest to happen to the guilty Tribune employee.

But to be fair though does anyone ever thank Tribune's staff on all those countless occasions on which they actually get things completely right? :up:


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> No the mistake was made...


Oh please! Did you not notice the mass of smileys


----------



## spitfires

ozsat said:


> It should reappear tonight - I'm told.


Not fixed yet? 

EDIT: OK I take it back - it's just re-appeared! :up:


----------



## RichardJH

Virgin Media Channel 312 Performance channel.

Removed from Tivo listing BUT is stil in VM line up  

Please can I have the Tivo listings back


----------



## OzSat

Performance is odd - it is due to come off ex-Telewest but has missed the last two dates.

It will be back and left until it actually goes.


----------



## andyjenkins

Any chance we can get listings for XLeague.TV on Sky Channel 291?

No listings at all


----------



## PhilG

I have a SP for ER on E4, "first run only" and for the last few weeks, it seems to have missed recording ER

Has the "first run" flag (or whatever) been missing of late??

Thanks


----------



## Automan

Always wondered why my Tivo's never record this when I have a wishlist for anything with "Willaim Shatner" in e.g. Star Trek.

It would seem Tivo's wonderful listings for this program include no cast members and thus it never gets recorded.

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007

Automan said:


> Always wondered why my Tivo's never record this when I have a wishlist for anything with "Willaim Shatner" in e.g. Star Trek.
> 
> It would seem Tivo's wonderful listings for this program include no cast members and thus it never gets recorded.
> 
> Automan.


Wrong thread I think!


----------



## Automan

Whichever thread it is in I doubt it will be fixed.

The other thread I should have used must have vanished off my list due to no updates in quite a while.

Automan.


TCM2007 said:


> Wrong thread I think!


----------



## cwaring

Doesn't mean it's not still there. Just gotta find it


----------



## OzSat

We've been told that Performance will be removed from ex-TW on 31st May.



RichardJH said:


> Virgin Media Channel 312 Performance channel.
> 
> Removed from Tivo listing BUT is stil in VM line up
> 
> Please can I have the Tivo listings back


----------



## handelaar

Sky Ireland lineup: Following the EPG reshuffle this morning, the following channels have *not* been moved:

138 LIFE24 should have moved to 136
190 MORE4P1 should have moved to 173


----------



## rickynumber18

Does anyone know if Life24 will ever move to 136 (just to make my wife happy!). I have More4P1 on 172 and not 173 as suggested by handelaar in posting above.


----------



## OzSat

Life24 will move to the correct number in Friday's update.

More4P1 is on 173 is Ireland - but 172 elsewhere


----------



## handelaar

Irish corrections came through this morning. Thanks to all.


----------



## OzSat

Discovery channels decided different numbering which was confirm too late to update on TiVo - these should correct on Wednesday


----------



## parsley44

Hiya,
This is my first post so please be nice to me!
Since maybe last Thursday/Friday my Tivo channel numbers don't line up with my Sky channel numbers from around 131 onwards, in particular Sky says E4 is 140 and Tivo says its 138 which has then also bumped E4+1 and M4 onto the wrong numbers. A lot of the channels which follow these numbers are wrong also. Is this my Tivo's problem or a bigger thing?
Thanks


----------



## Pete77

parsley44 said:


> Hiya,
> This is my first post so please be nice to me!
> Since maybe last Thursday/Friday my Tivo channel numbers don't line up with my Sky channel numbers from around 131 onwards, in particular Sky says E4 is 140 and Tivo says its 138 which has then also bumped E4+1 and M4 onto the wrong numbers. A lot of the channels which follow these numbers are wrong also. Is this my Tivo's problem or a bigger thing?
> Thanks


As you have a Sky box the failure to align Tivo channel listings to the new Sky channel numbers has to be down to miscommunication between Sky and Tribune who produce the UK listings for our Tivos. If you had a Freeview box I would be telling you to rescan the channel numbers but in the case of a Sky box this does not apply as they auto rescan themselves every night.

Thus its simply a case of waiting for Tivo's Sky channel lineup to catch up with the actual Sky channel changes in a day or two's time as hinted at above by Ozsat re the Discovery Channel number problems.


----------



## parsley44

Thanks a lot


----------



## OzSat

parsley44 said:


> Hiya,
> This is my first post so please be nice to me!
> Since maybe last Thursday/Friday my Tivo channel numbers don't line up with my Sky channel numbers from around 131 onwards, in particular Sky says E4 is 140 and Tivo says its 138 which has then also bumped E4+1 and M4 onto the wrong numbers. A lot of the channels which follow these numbers are wrong also. Is this my Tivo's problem or a bigger thing?
> Thanks


E4 on Sky moved from 140 to 138 on 18th June - a lot of channels moved on the same day.

Try unplugging your Sky box for 30 seconds as Sky did have some problems renumbering.


----------



## parsley44

That sorted it out. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## OzSat

A few Sky channels in 250-299 range are being renumbered in the morning of Monday 16th July.

You may wish to prevent your TiVo doing the daily call (and renumber) until the Sky EPG has been updated.


----------



## Ianl

Analog cable (virgin) postcode GU3

Hallmark channel not listed as being a channel i recieve


----------



## OzSat

Ianl said:


> Analog cable (virgin) postcode GU3
> 
> Hallmark channel not listed as being a channel i recieve


on which VM channel number?


----------



## Ianl

doh!

channel 7 (it replaced sky one)


----------



## GaryTheGolfer

Last October I posted this:



GaryTheGolfer said:


> CO3 Postcode
> VM (Ex NTL)
> Digital Cable
> Tivo Lifetime
> 
> UKTV Food +1 Hour on Channel 261 is missing from Tivo Listing. (UKTV Food is correctly listed as Ch 260).
> 
> I think there are probably a couple of others missing:
> UKTV History +1 (Ch 204?)
> UKTV Documentary + 1 (Ch 209?)
> 
> Probably not very high on anyone's priorities !!


Thanks to Ozsat who says UK Food + 1 will be added when the channel finishes its "test" phase. Well it is listed on Virgin Media channel line-up...AND... It has been available since at least last October.

I phoned Tivo and they say they have to wait for NTL/VM to provide the information. ie Tivo can't do anything. I make it nearly 10 months now....shouldn't VM have got this issued by now?

As an alternative thought is there any way, within Tivo, we can add channel numbers so that "test" channels can be added to Tivo's EPG without having to wait (forever) for VM to get their act together??....even a dummy channel entry without EPG info....just so Tivo can change to the channel.


----------



## OzSat

261 is not active here on VM - but I'll see what I can do


----------



## OzSat

A new FiveLife will be added to TiVo Freeview lineups in the next few days as the schedule is now different to the full FiveLife schedule used on other platforms.

After about a week the old FiveLife channel will be removed - so you have around a week to reset any SPs etc.


----------



## DuncanCorps

SG3 Sky Digital

TiVo believes that Entrepreneur TV is on channel 683. Digibox knows that it is on channel 682. Just a missed-the-key typo, and I don't imagine it's a terribly 'important' channel, but I thought I'd mention it.

Their (broken?) web site: http://www.ec.tv/


----------



## atari_addict

Postcode WD25 - Digital.

Animal Planet +1 on channel 216 is missing from TiVo's lineup.


----------



## OzSat

VM's FTN's will fix on Saturday


----------



## DuncanCorps

atari_addict said:


> Postcode WD25 - Digital.


Is that digital terrestrial (e.g. Freeview), cable (e.g. Virgin) or satellite (e.g. Sky)?



atari_addict said:


> Animal Planet +1 on channel 216 is missing from TiVo's lineup.


My TiVo and Sky digibox has it at 525.


----------



## atari_addict

ozsat said:


> VM's FTN's will fix on Saturday


Thanks, it's there now.

And well spotted that I was on about cable, a data point I completely overlooked


----------



## Gavin

It's not a big thing but why are the dates in shows so often wrong?

Quatermass earlier tonight had a date of 2007, but more likely to be 1977 (OK I think it's '79 but you get my point) it's over 30 years only. Is it a case of Tribune not putting the date in or just not getting the date in the first place. It's OK for modern shows but a lot of older stuff frequently has the wrong dates in it.

Looking in to the data on an upcoming showing it's just way wrong, the OAD is completey stuffed.

Quatermass
Episode Title What Lies Beneath 
Episode Description Hiding out below London's streets, Professor Quatermass meets an elderly scientist who could help solve the mystery of the alien forces threatening Earth. 
Episode Number 
Duration 1:00 
Original Air Date 21st Jan 2007 
Genres Drama 
Bits Stereo, R 
Type Series 
Channel 117 ITV4 
Showing Date Sun 19th Aug 20:00 
MFS Data tmsid=EP9106335002, ShowingObject, SeriesObject


----------



## OzSat

Gavin said:


> It's not a big thing but why are the dates in shows so often wrong?
> 
> Quatermass earlier tonight had a date of 2007, but more likely to be 1977 (OK I think it's '79 but you get my point) it's over 30 years only. Is it a case of Tribune not putting the date in or just not getting the date in the first place. It's OK for modern shows but a lot of older stuff frequently has the wrong dates in it.
> 
> Looking in to the data on an upcoming showing it's just way wrong, the OAD is completey stuffed.
> 
> Quatermass
> Episode Title What Lies Beneath
> Episode Description Hiding out below London's streets, Professor Quatermass meets an elderly scientist who could help solve the mystery of the alien forces threatening Earth.
> Episode Number
> Duration 1:00
> Original Air Date 21st Jan 2007
> Genres Drama
> Bits Stereo, R
> Type Series
> Channel 117 ITV4
> Showing Date Sun 19th Aug 20:00
> MFS Data tmsid=EP9106335002, ShowingObject, SeriesObject


This is the wrong thread - anyway - an OAD can only be used if provided.

The BBC are good at this - but ITV are not!


----------



## OzSat

VirginMedia changes should catch-up on Thursday - they are not currently provide advance info


----------



## OzSat

More4 moved incorrect on Sky - fix in action


----------



## AMc

FYI on Freeview

I got a Tivo message yesterday telling me that Film4+1 had gone and that I was getting C4P1 on 13 instead.
Since then my Freeview box listings for Channel4 channels were inconsistent with Tivo with the box banner indicating a different channel to the one Tivo thought is was recording.

Tivo | Freeview | Channel Number
C4 | Channel4 | 4
*C4P1 | More 4 | 13 *
*E4 | Film4 | 29 *
E4P1 | E4+1 | 30
* Film4 | Film4+1 | 32 *

A quick "Add channels" on the Freeview STB has put everything back to normal but I figured this was the most appropriate place to post a FYI message for anyone else suitably confused.

Tivo | Freeview | Channel Number
C4 | Channel4 | 4
C4P1 | Channel4+1 | 13 
E4 | E4 | 29 
E4P1 | E4+1 | 30
Film4 | Film4 | 32

Now to create a load of C4+1 season passes to pick up from the E4+1 passes I just lost and to explain what has happened to my parents Freeview Tivo.


----------



## RichardJH

and you need to do a full reload of TivoWeb to bring that into line as well


----------



## MarkH

AMc said:


> FYI on Freeview
> 
> I got a Tivo message yesterday telling me that Film4+1 had gone and that I was getting C4P1 on 13 instead.
> Since then my Freeview box listings for Channel4 channels were inconsistent with Tivo with the box banner indicating a different channel to the one Tivo thought is was recording.
> 
> Tivo | Freeview | Channel Number
> C4 | Channel4 | 4
> *C4P1 | More 4 | 13 *
> *E4 | Film4 | 29 *
> E4P1 | E4+1 | 30
> * Film4 | Film4+1 | 32 *
> 
> A quick "Add channels" on the Freeview STB has put everything back to normal but I figured this was the most appropriate place to post a FYI message for anyone else suitably confused.
> 
> Tivo | Freeview | Channel Number
> C4 | Channel4 | 4
> C4P1 | Channel4+1 | 13
> E4 | E4 | 29
> E4P1 | E4+1 | 30
> Film4 | Film4 | 32
> 
> Now to create a load of C4+1 season passes to pick up from the E4+1 passes I just lost and to explain what has happened to my parents Freeview Tivo.


My tivo is getting mixed on these channels as well, I presume it will be fixed on a download?


----------



## OzSat

TiVo is correct - if your lineup is different then you need to re-scan your set-top-box.

The correct line-up has Channel4+1 on 13, E4 on 29, E4+1 on 30 and Film4 on 32.


----------



## MarkH

ozsat said:


> TiVo is correct - if your lineup is different then you need to re-scan your set-top-box.
> 
> The correct line-up has Channel4+1 on 13, E4 on 29, E4+1 on 30 and Film4 on 32.


Sorry for being a techy numpty 

Have tried rescanning my STB and no joy, the channels on the tivo don't match the stb. I vaguely remember asking tech at tivo and they told me to do something with the tivo, god only remembers what though


----------



## Pete77

MarkH said:


> Sorry for being a techy numpty
> 
> Have tried rescanning my STB and no joy, the channels on the tivo don't match the stb. I vaguely remember asking tech at tivo and they told me to do something with the tivo, god only remembers what though


You have to manually enable C4+1 on the Tivo as it is a new channel. Tivo only automatically handles channel number changes you already have set as enabled to receive in Channels I Receive.


----------



## MarkH

Ok I think I have tired to align them manually, but one remains unresolved, the tivo and stb don't seem to want to be mixed up on e4 and film4, once again apologies about the amateur questions!


----------



## Pete77

MarkH said:


> Ok I think I have tired to align them manually, but one remains unresolved, the tivo and stb don't seem to want to be mixed up on e4 and film4, once again apologies about the amateur questions!


You need to do a Full Rescan on your Freeview box and not just an Add Chanels, otherwise the changed channel numbers for these channels won't take effect on the Freeview box.

It is your Freeview box and not the Tivo that is at fault here.


----------



## Logan

New Channels appearing on Homechoice 

33 - Sky One
34 - Sky Two
35 - Sky Three
114 - Sky Arts
505 - Sky News
550 - Sky Sports News


----------



## OzSat

These should appear on TiVo on Thursday.


----------



## OzSat

Sky (Kids) update running late


----------



## rickynumber18

Typical. School holidays and it runs late. Someone obviously doesn't have kids at TiVo!!


----------



## ALanJay

Indeed major problems with my son today nearly had a riot - had to manually record the wrong channel - luckly CBBC repeats the programmes he likes. 

Any idea when the update to the kids section is likely to go through


----------



## OzSat

Should be OK now - although I can not check yet. 

Channel corrections will normally appear around an hour after a succesful update.


----------



## mrtickle

These were all in today for me:

Moved:
From 609 to 607 JETIXUK
From 610 to 608 JTIXUK1
From 611 to 609 DISCNMG
From 612 to 610 DISCNM1
From 613 to 611 DISNEY
From 614 to 612 DISCHP1
From 616 to 613 CBBC
From 617 to 614 CBEEB
From 618 to 615 NICKJR
From 619 to 616 POPTV
From 620 to 617 TINYPOP
From 621 to 618 BOOMRP1
From 622 to 619 CARNITO
From 623 to 620 NICKJR2
From 624 to 621 CHITV
From 625 to 622 DISPLY
From 626 to 623 BABYTV
From 627 to 624 BFIRST
From 628 to 625 TINYPP1
From 629 to 626 POPGIRL
From 690 to 627 POPTVP1

HTH


----------



## ALanJay

Well that is good to know - doesn't yet seem to have come through to my Tivo but will check again later.


----------



## Pete77

ALanJay said:


> Well that is good to know - doesn't yet seem to have come through to my Tivo but will check again later.


Why not force a daily call manually?


----------



## lcsneil

Well my Tivo (Freeview London) is still showing More 4 on 13 and E4 on 14.

No sign of C4+1 - even when I go into setup and channels I receive. 

Forced a daily call. Still nothing after 24 hours.

Any idea how I get it to show C4+1 on 13?

(Bizarrely enough I just totally rescanned my STB as well and it has C4+1 on channel 13 but my EPG shows it as Film4+1



Neil


----------



## RichardJH

If the fault is with the EPG on the Freeview box then do a full reinstall of the freeview box.
If you mean the EPG showing wrong on the Tivo have you had the message saying you have a lineup change


----------



## lcsneil

RichardJH said:


> If the fault is with the EPG on the Freeview box then do a full reinstall of the freeview box.
> If you mean the EPG showing wrong on the Tivo have you had the message saying you have a lineup change


Both!

Have done a full install from scratch on the Freeviw box (NOT add channels) and also the Tivo is wrong (I realise that these two are unrelated).

Cant remember if I have had a line up change (guess it would have been 10 days ago.)

If I havent then it isnt downloading it and if I did it hasn't changed me channels!

So what to do now?

Neil


----------



## OzSat

Could this be problem with your extras (TiVoWeb etc) - what is your postcode?


----------



## lcsneil

ozsat said:


> Could this be problem with your extras (TiVoWeb etc) - what is your postcode?


W6


----------



## OzSat

I've just check W6 which only has one Freeview option during Guided Setup - and C4P1 is listed on 013.

Seems as if the problem is with your TiVo/TiVoWeb


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> I've just check W6 which only has one Freeview option during Guided Setup - and C4P1 is listed on 013.
> 
> Seems as if the problem is with your TiVo/TiVoWeb


If so rebooting the Tivo and/or restarting Tivoweb might help to correct this.


----------



## mrtickle

A "full restart" of TiVoweb is needed when the lineup changes, and when you tick new channels in "Channels You Receive".

The lineup messages can be read from TiVoweb's Mail module whether or not you restart it of course, as well as the main UI. Rebooting the whole TiVo won't do anything more other than to give you a few minutes of extra waiting 

In this situation though I'd leave TiVoweb until last. First get the Freeview box to match the new lineup changes. Next get TiVo's main UI to give you the same channels, and if you've missed a daily call (and the update) on a crucial day it might involve repeating Guided Setup. Lastly fix tivoweb. HTH


----------



## lcsneil

Nothing to do with Tivoweb I fewar - it's guided set up time here we come I think.

(Well maybe tomorrow when I have some time)


----------



## Pete77

The Tivo EPG still wrongly lists Ch158 on Sky Digital as being occupied by Bonanza Tv but Bonanza now seems to have hung up its television hat and ridden off in to the Sky sunset only to be replaced by the considerably more exciting looking (at least for a film buff like me) FTA Film24 channel.

Film24 appeared in the 158 slot at least a week or two ago but Tribune still doesn't seem to have got wise to the fact.

I also wonder if Tribune couldn't give serious consideration to finding some listings for Film24 as the channel seems to contain a variety of interesting programming about the movie making world and has the look of a viable and probably soon to be well watched low numbered Sky FTA channel that might very well be there for the long term.

See www.film24.co.uk for more info on this channel. They are based at the famous Pinewood Studios I see, which rather suggests someone or something interesting is behind this channel.


----------



## biltonl

For several weeks now TiVo has been recording Film 4 instead of E4, I have performed several manual update calls and done a system (re)set up of my stb settings to no avail. Film 4 and More 4 are also wrong as below.

I am using a Digihome DVB 915 freeview box.

Channel 29 TiVo = E4, Digihome = Film 4
Channel 32 Tivo = Film 4 Digihome = Film 4 + 1
Channel 14 TiVo = More 4 Digihome = More 4

Post Code KT1

Lara


----------



## OzSat

You need to run a channel scan on your Digihome box as it is not up-to-date - TiVo has correct line-up.


----------



## biltonl

oops, thank you


----------



## Pete77

Ch158's name has now been updated by Tribune from Bonanza to Film24. :up:  

However there are still no program listings for Ch146, Zone Romantica, despite there being listings on Tivo for all other Zone channels and there being an existing program data feed between Zone and Tribune. :down:


----------



## Logan

There are 3 New channels on Homechoice / Tiscali
555 Setanta 1
556 Setanta 2
557 Setanta Golf


----------



## Pete77

I see there is still no EPG for Zone Romantica, even though the other Zone channels all have full EPG listings.

Why is this?


----------



## cwaring

Hey look everyone! It's caped Zone Crusader


----------



## AMc

As there is no 'no discussion here' in the title....here's what you're missing kids!
http://www.uk.romantica.tv/sections.php?page=tv_guide


> Young and the Restless is set in Genoa City, where the Newman and Abbott dynasties stir it up in the bedroom and the boardroom.


I'm sure it's someone's cup of tea


----------



## cwaring

Must admit that "Snoops" looks half-way decent; kinda


----------



## Pete77

Pete77 said:


> Ch158's name has now been updated by Tribune from Bonanza to Film24. :up:


Amazingly enough Tribune has now commenced providing full EPG program listings for Film24 on Ch158.

Discussion as to why this new channel seems to have received favourable treatment from Tribune (unlike many other recent Freesat channel launches) can be found at www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5520709&&#post5520709


----------



## cwaring

Originally posted elsewhere:

Some new +1 channels have launched on Virgin Media, but are yet to be recognised by TiVo:

UKTV History +1 (204)
UKTV Documentary +1 (209)
UKTV Food +1 (261)

Also, Virgin1 is replacing FTN so I that's simply a name change


----------



## OzSat

I need the postcode for the missing UKTV channels as they added here on TiVo a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ColinYounger

FWIW, I've not got these in the PO4 area - and they're not available for selection in 'Channels I receive'.


----------



## ColinYounger

Sorry for the reply-spam, but the missing UKTV channels can be tuned to (i.e. STB knows about them, TiVo doesn't).


----------



## RichardJH

TW13 

I have UKTV History +1 (204) and UKTV Food +1 (261) OK

UKTV Documentary +1 (209) does not appear and neither my V+ or standard STB tune to it ????? is it too early


----------



## RichardJH

> UKTV Documentary +1 (209) does not appear and neither my V+ or standard STB tune to it ????? is it too early


   UKTV Documentary +1 is on 226 in my area


----------



## ColinYounger

Definitely on 209 here. 226 seems to have some National Geographic channel (looking at the logo - yellow square).


----------



## RichardJH

I guess you must be in an Ex NTL area I am Ex Telewest. I thought that VM had unified all the various areas. I guess not. This info I found helpful http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p7iW9sOilT4w57pZs4z9pGA


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. Can confirm they're not on my Tivo here (xNTL) either. I'll try the channels directly when JAG finishes recording 

Well, JAG's done so I checked and can confirm that, although the channels are there on the STB, they're not in Tivo


----------



## OzSat

Ex-TW has them on different numbers.


----------



## DeadKenny

Guess it's not an error as such as they wouldn't have known about it in time, but ABC1 has gone. It was supposed to go next month, but they pulled the plug today. Obviously TiVo still lists the channel.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a76429/disney-pulls-plug-on-abc1.html


----------



## methers

cwaring said:


> Yeah. Can confirm they're not on my Tivo here (xNTL) either. I'll try the channels directly when JAG finishes recording
> 
> Well, JAG's done so I checked and can confirm that, although the channels are there on the STB, they're not in Tivo


Still not here either. VM, ex-NTL, London SE3.


----------



## OzSat

Can you post the channel numbers and names you are missing - and the postcode.

The problem seems to be that the channels are not on the same numbers nationally.


----------



## cwaring

UKTV History +1 (204) 
UKTV Food +1 (261)
UKTV Documentary +1 (209)

Postcode HG5


----------



## methers

cwaring said:


> UKTV History +1 (204)
> UKTV Food +1 (261)
> UKTV Documentary +1 (209)
> 
> Postcode HG5


Same here in SE3 (ex-NTL)


----------



## threadkiller

Apologies if this has been asked, but I cant find it, TiVo have removed FTN according to a mail, but it still shows on both of mine. When do they update to show Virgin 1 starting Monday? post code if needed is EX39


----------



## OzSat

I'm not aware of TiVo removing FTN - and Virgin1 listings are already on TiVo.

FTN = Virgin1


----------



## ColinYounger

I posted this back in March, but the problem hasn't been resolved. With the new session of Parliament about to start, I'm noticing this problem again.

Prime Minister's Questions on BBCPARL always has the same original air date - Wed 8th Nov 2006, which means that TiVo cannot just pick up the new live 'episode'. It also means that Tivo will not record each weekly 'episode' due to the 28 day rule.

Episode Description Coverage of proceedings from the House of Commons.
Duration 0:30
Original Air Date Wed 8th Nov 2006
Genres News, Public Affairs, Politics
Type Series
Channel 612 BBCPARL

Lineup: VM
Postcode area: PO4

OzSat - pretty please? <flutters eyelids>


----------



## OzSat

ColinYounger said:


> I posted this back in March, but the problem hasn't been resolved. With the new session of Parliament about to start, I'm noticing this problem again.
> 
> OzSat - pretty please? <flutters eyelids>


Only if you post in the correct place


----------



## ColinYounger

Doh! Sorry.


----------



## aerialplug

Virgin 1 logos.

To get them to appear immediately, rename them to FTN but there's no guarantee they'll survive the brand change.


----------



## Pete77

There are still no EPG listings for Ch626 Pop Girl on Sky Digital despite this channel being launched a number of weeks ago and despite the obvious existing EPG relationship with this broadcaster in terms of both Pop Tv and TinyPop tv channels.

I would say that the Pop channels are amongst the most popular Freesat channels in any household with kids under 10. My sister pays for all Sky Mixes plus the Disney channel but her young children still regularly watch programs on the the Pop channels.


----------



## OzSat

Pete77 said:


> Tribune is still not providing any EPG listings for Ch626 Pop Girl on Sky Digital despite this channel being launched a number of weeks ago and despite Tribune's obvious existing EPG relationship with this broadcaster in terms of both Pop Tv and TinyPop tv channels.
> 
> I would say that the Pop channels are amongst the most popular Freesat channels in any household with kids under 10. My sister pays for all Sky Mixes plus the Disney channel but her young children still regularly watch programs on the the Pop channels.
> 
> Come on Tribune you are being lazy. No one is asking you to come up with listings for the Shopping Channels or any of the very obscure foreign language channels on the Sky Digital platform.


Please don't post criticism posts regarding missing programme listings in a thread created to report channel line-up errors on different platforms.

If you have a problem with listings you think should be there - I suggest you report them using the proper channels (TiVo CS).


----------



## Pete77

My above post has been edited to comply with these requirements.


----------



## cwaring

New channels on VM:
NOW: Pop - 736 / Tiny Pop - 737 
These are already in Tivo, of course.

TOMORROW (ie Tuesday):
Diva TV - 192 / Movies 24+1 - 425 / TrueMovies - 428
I assume these will be added in the next download? Are there listings available?


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> New channels on VM:
> NOW: Pop - 736 / Tiny Pop - 737
> These are already in Tivo, of course.
> 
> TOMORROW (ie Tuesday):
> Diva TV - 192 / Movies 24+1 - 425 / TrueMovies - 428
> I assume these will be added in the next download? Are there listings available?


They will be added once active - or when VM advise them to be added.


----------



## Paul Evans

This channel is now branded as 'Dave' on my Freeview TV (and with a decent looking line-up, I might add).

TIVO listings are still for UKTV History - any idea when this will be updated ?


----------



## OzSat

Paul Evans said:


> This channel is now branded as 'Dave' on my Freeview TV (and with a decent looking line-up, I might add).
> 
> TIVO listings are still for UKTV History - any idea when this will be updated ?


You need to rescan your Freeview box to get UKTV History back on 12 and Dave on 19.

If Dave hasn't added to your TiVo yet then try a Daily Call.


----------



## Psioneer

No listings for Liverpool FC TV - Sky channel #448... part of the Setanta Sports stable

They are on Digiguide (although not always completely accurate) and TiVo manages to list Celtic & Rangers Tv.


----------



## Logan

Homechoice / Tiscali
Dave on ch 40


----------



## OzSat

Logan said:


> Homechoice / Tiscali
> Dave on ch 40


It is already there - has been for a long time - as Dave is just a renamed G2.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> New channels on VM:
> NOW: Pop - 736 / Tiny Pop - 737
> These are already in Tivo, of course.
> 
> TOMORROW (ie Tuesday):
> Diva TV - 192 / Movies 24+1 - 425 / TrueMovies - 428
> I assume these will be added in the next download? Are there listings available?


VM confirm TrueMovies to launch on Tuesday on 428 - this will be in Wednesday mornings update - VM also confirmed that TrueMovies was the only launch for today.


----------



## cwaring

Just to mention that the launch of DivaTV and Movies24+ has been delayed for technical reasons. They should appear sometime next week


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Just to mention that the launch of DivaTV and Movies24+ has been delayed for technical reasons. They should appear sometime next week


The launch date was Thursday - but, as you say, has been delayed


----------



## Phil B

Following rescan etc, Dave appears fine with correct schedule etc, but recorded programs on Now Playing have UK-Gold logo.  

NB I've never messed with logos. This is an unadulterated TiVo and disk has never been out and never had a serial cable or network card near it! Successful phone connection around 11am today.


----------



## OzSat

That is because Dave is really a further rename from the original UKTV Gold 2.


----------



## Phil B

ozsat said:


> That is because Dave is really a further rename from the original UKTV Gold 2.


Thanks. Now I know the historical context of Dave's UKGold logo, I can live with it. 
It clearly makes perfect sense for those of you with Sky or Cable. Of course, for those of us on Freeview, who never had UKTV Gold 2 before, it's a bit like adding Radio 4 with a logo saying "Home Service" 

Complete and up to date Logos are one more wicked temptation for me to move into the dark underworld of disk swaps, TiVoweb cards and Bash prompts, but this forum provides ample evidence of what a horrible addiction this is. My TiVo dependent family look on me with a mixture of irritation and concern when I excitedly read the latest "Lineup Change" and retune the Freeview box. If they caught me opening up TiVo or anything went wrong after I was messing with it remotely from my computer it could lead to complete family breakdown.


----------



## OzSat

Virgin1 seems to have gone from TiVo this morning - no idea why!


----------



## cwaring

Obviously just a mistake as the +1 is still listed


----------



## PhilG

ozsat said:


> Virgin1 seems to have gone from TiVo this morning - no idea why!


Gone for me too - do we have to "hassle" anyone to get it back, or do we just wait and see?


----------



## OzSat

PhilG said:


> Gone for me too - do we have to "hassle" anyone to get it back, or do we just wait and see?


It has been reported but the US are not yet awake.


----------



## OzSat

Virgin1 should be back in the download tomorrow morning.

Please let me know if any SPs you had set for this channel are reinstated after the reappearance.

Freeview users were not affected.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> Please let me know if any SPs you had set for this channel are reinstated after the reappearance.


Should they be? I know they disappear when a channel does, but I wasn't aware they were supposed to re-appear too


----------



## OzSat

I am told that the current TiVo software does not actually delete SPs for deleted channels - justs hides them. They can then be restored if the channel comes back with the same id.

I'm not sure this happens on 2.5 but am told it should.

I didn't have any SPs for Virgin1 - so am looking for feedback to see if it is true with 2.5


----------



## cwaring

Not that I didn't believe you  I'd just never heard that before. Anyway..cool. Will let you know tomorrow as I only had one for DS9. Best "Trek" series ever


----------



## OzSat

Virgin1 is back - anybody confirm SPs are all lost or have returned as well?


----------



## cwaring

DS9 SP not restored. Daily call just before 6am.


----------



## OzSat

Thank you - I thought that was the case as I'm sure it has happened before.

The latest software keeps them (I'm told).


cwaring said:


> DS9 SP not restored. Daily call just before 6am.


----------



## Verne

I have just forced a daily call and Virgin 1 has reappeared. Looking through TW my season pass for Star Trek DS9 is there. I will leave it a while and see if this afternoon's episode at 15:00 appears in the ToDo list.


----------



## OzSat

Verne said:


> I have just forced a daily call and Virgin 1 has reappeared. Looking through TW my season pass for Star Trek DS9 is there. I will leave it a while and see if this afternoon's episode at 15:00 appears in the ToDo list.


Mmm - odd

Are you sure the SP is on Virgin1 and Not Virgin1+1 ?


----------



## Verne

cwaring said:


> DS9 SP not restored. Daily call just before 6am.


I thought you were on Virgin Media Carl? Isn't this just a problem with the Sky channel line up?


----------



## OzSat

The problem was with VIRG1 - on Sky and cable. Freeview users a different callsign and was OK.


----------



## Verne

ozsat said:


> Mmm
> 
> Are you sure the SP is on Virgin1 and Not Virgin1+1 ?


Definitely Virgin 1, channel 153. Virgin+1 is not in channels I receive for some reason. Come to think of it, I didn't know there was a Virgin+1!


----------



## OzSat

Virgin1+1 should be in the channel preferences on 154 - you'll need to select it from there.


----------



## Verne

ozsat said:


> Virgin1+1 should be in the channel preferences on 154 - you'll need to select it from there.


Yeah it is there. I have not added it to my channels I receive because I didn't know it existed. I will do so now.

I can't seem to do it through TW. I'll do it when I get home.

Sorry to go a bit OT.


----------



## Verne

It's been a couple of hours since I did a daily call now. Virgin 1 seems to have gone from channels I watch. The season pass seems to be there but inactive. If I click on VIRG1 on channels I receive I get an error "Error: Unknown Station '152293'". The season pass for DS9 is then listed underneath. If I click on it it shows two recordings in Now Showing but no upcoming showings. 

To fix this I just need to add the channel back in. I can't see how to do this in TW so will do it when I get home. 

I also cannot see how to set it to record this afternoon's episode. I know you can use a manual recording but I don't have that module installed for some reason.


----------



## cwaring

Verne said:


> I thought you were on Virgin Media Carl?


Yes, I am.


----------



## Neil F

Ozsat- I had 3 SP's set for virgin1 and they were gone after virgin1 came back this morning

Neil


----------



## OzSat

Thanks - I think TiVoWeb is remebering their was an SP but its no longer valid.

I'm sure in the past SPs have been lost.


----------



## cwaring

Strange. Mine's not in TW either! No matter


----------



## ...coolstream

I've found that when tivo drops a channel then puts it back next day, you have to add it to channels I receive AND then add it to your favourites again. This has never happened to a station that I've had a SP for, so I can't comment on whether SPs are dropped too.


----------



## WeeClare

Since Movies24+ was launched i have noticed that the channel listing are wrong.

Cheers


----------



## cwaring

Wrong thread  This one! And be specific as well.


----------



## AndrewPH

Channel: MTVONE
Postcode: BS35 (Bristol)
Provider: Telewest/Virgin Media - Digital

MTV One was not moved with all the other MTV/VH1 channels and it still sitting on ch 301 but should be on ch 311


----------



## OzSat

Awaiting an update regarding the 'adult' channel moves on Sky.


----------



## OzSat

awaiting news on an 'adult' restore now


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> awaiting news on an 'adult' restore now


They reappeared in my nightly download at 3am. The strange thing is I didn't notice a message previously in which they went missing but may be I am subliminally programmed to ignore all messages about channels in the high 900s.

However seeing as Tivo does not provide EPG data for any of these channels at all (not even Playboy One on 912 which is both FTA and does have adult programs rather than just phone in 09 slapper on a sofa live tv as most of the other FTAs do) does their existence or otherwise in the Tivo channel numbers really make much difference?

I'm surprised that www.freesatfromsky.co.uk and Sky Pay Once Watch Forever does not focus more attention on the existence of Ch 912 on Freesat, which surely ought to be a key selling feature compared to Freeview. On the other hand perhaps they fear a backlash from the militant feminists in their potential customer base.

Any further discussion of this topic should be conducted at-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5699728#post5699728


----------



## mrtickle

Pete77 said:


> Any further discussion of this topic should be conducted at-


As your initial post should have been, too.


----------



## cwaring

I think I'm going stark raving bonkers! No, seriously. Something _very_ strange is going on.

I've just treated myself to the Sky Movies channels for a month and, for the last week or so, everything's recorded fine.

However, after realising that a film I was supposedly recording wasn't actually being shown, I decided to find out why.

It turns-out that my Tivo and my VM STB do not agree on the channel numbers; like so....

Tivo
401 Comedy
402 Action
403 Family
404 SF/Horror
405 Classics
406 Indie
407 Modern
408 Drama
409 SD1
410 SD2
411 Prem
412 Prem+1

VM
401 Prem
402 Prem+1
403 Comedy
404 Action
405 Family
406 Drama
407 SF/Horror
408 Classics
409 Modern
410 Indie
411 SD1
412 SD1

But it doesn't end there!!

I thought I'd just see what DigiGuide thought, so fired it up. At first, I'm _absolutely sure_ it agreed with Tivo, but then I noticed that "406 Indie" was missing, so added it. Then the programme updated to download the listings for the 'new' channel. When it had finished, all the channels had switched around and now DG agrees with my VM STB.

Have I missed a Sky announcement about a change in the channel numbering and, if so, when will Tivo catch up?


----------



## OzSat

Line-up will be corrected tomorrow morning.


----------



## cwaring

Thanks. No films to record until Saturday as it happens 

_Was_ there a change or something? Would just like an explanation so I know I'm not going mad 

I see that no-one else has posted to say they've had the same problem; which is a little worrying. Either that or I'm the only one on here on VM who has the Film channels


----------



## RichardJH

Carl rest easy by knowing that you are not the only one with a wrong line up on Tivo mine is askew as well, no idea when or why as I very rarely record films on Tivo (PIN issue). I generally use my V+ box for them.


----------



## cwaring

Not mad then! Phew!


----------



## RichardJH

> Not mad then! Phew!


I didn't say that did I


----------



## OzSat

VM moved their Sky Movie channels around earlier in the week - and didn't tell anybody until they had done it.


----------



## cwaring

Gee there's a shock  Oh, and thanks Richard


----------



## OzSat

The Sky Movies fix for VM will be spread over two days - Friday and Saturday


----------



## cwaring

Well, now that channels are back in sync, my movies are recording perfectly; mostly. There's just the odd hiccup where I don't get the movie I expected, even though the correct channel is recording.

So I check CIR and have spotted the problem:



Yes, you're not seeing things! There's four different channels on two different numbers  Oh well! I have now de-selected the "wrong" ones so all should now be well


----------



## OzSat

Discove4r Home/Health +1 should not have been removed from Sky - reported!


----------



## OzSat

This thread is now closed - report channel line-up issues in  SPECIAL THREAD: Channel line-up errors


----------

